# DeLonghi ESAM5600 problem



## DjNeil (Dec 14, 2015)

Hi

I've got a Delonghi ESAM5600 that has made 9700 cups of coffee over the last 4 years with no problems

This morning it stopped doing anything that involved milk (no lattes,cappuccinos,frothy milk etc and won't dispense hot water. It is still making espressos.

Has anyone had this problem or have an idea what part may have packed up

Thanks

Neil


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

DjNeil said:


> Hi
> 
> Has anyone ...have an idea what part may have packed up
> 
> ...


I'm going to hazard a guess and say yes its because...



> a Delonghi ESAM5600 that has made 9700 cups of coffee


Seriously, you probably got lucky it made it this far.

You are going to find it difficult to get any answer to 'it packed up', other than asking if you have kept it clean or if it has ever been serviced.

There are a lot of parts to go wrong in a fully auto machine, and virtually no one here owns one. the machine we tend to use (like the ones you see in a coffee shop) are made out of solid and replaceable parts that almost anyone can fix. A full auto delonghi has a lot of pipes and electronics that can go wrong, and they are difficult to impossible to source, and thats how delonghi likes it, because you will have to buy a new one.


----------



## titan_uk (Jan 15, 2012)

Common problems with these are failing o rings and/or a blocked vacuum hole, especially for that many drinks. You tube search 'replacing o rings delonghi.'

The vacuum hole is a small hole inbetween the red and black o rings on the larger of the white tubes.


----------

